# Salvaged Anchors Lying Around?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

I am looking to pick up a few anchors in the 9-13lb range as well as chain. Does anyone here have a few salvaged units that they might be willing to sell?

Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 8 lb anchors 10 $ and chain 1 $ a ft. Sent you a pm


----------

